# Geraucht



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2002)

Kann mir mal einer sagen was die Leute geraucht haben, die sich die aktuelle Folge von "Buffy" ausgedacht haben?
Muß ein tolles Zeug gewesen sein...


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2002)

Heiko!! 

was kuckst du ?

Buffy, the Vampire Slayer? 

(Im Vertrauen ich auch, aber im Orginal )


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2002)

Hab die Originale leider nicht, bin aber bekennender Anhänger. Und "Angel" mochte ich auch.

Ich gebe aber jetzt nicht öffentlich zu, dass ich auch "Dawson's Creek" mag.


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Oktober 2002)

Tja da sause ich gerade mit Andromeda durch das Stargate...


----------

